# I just have a question. How much RAM can a laptop hold.?



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Or does it depend on the laptop.? 
If so, how do you find out how much RAM it can hold? 


I'm just browsing some laptops online and just wanted to know the maximum amount of RAM one can hold..

-Thanks!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

depending on the laptop
if 32bit or 64 bit os 
to find out how much yours can hold go here and it will tell you how much it can hold.
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com

if your just browsing the specs should say how much each slot can hold.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's also how much the m/b supports you need to check the specs on each one


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok, so for example, looking at this model:
Acer 18.4" Intel Core i7-2630QM Laptop (AS8951G-9824) - Black : 18" Laptops and Larger - Future Shop

it says it can hold 4 slots..and there's already 16GB in the laptop. So 4GB in each slot I assume..but if I wanted more RAM, would I be able to take those out and put in more RAM?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Looking on the Acer website it appears that 16 GB is the maximum amount of memory supported by the laptop. Why do you need more than 16 GB RAM?


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

MPR said:


> Looking on the Acer website it appears that 16 GB is the maximum amount of memory supported by the laptop. Why do you need more than 16 GB RAM?



Oh so when it says RAM size that's the maximum amount it can hold..
Ok, no I just wanted to know if it was possible to add more, and what the maximum amount you can have was, that's all. : )


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

The example you linked is using it's full RAM capacity, this is not the case with all laptops.

With laptops containing i-series Intel processors there is an easy way to find out the max amount of RAM that can be used. Find the processor model and search it on this page. In the detailed specifications you should see a line like the following:

```
Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type)  	16 GB
```


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------

